# Create A java Code that lets the user enter 10 integers. The program should be able t



## paupau0612 (Sep 15, 2011)

Create A java Code that lets the user enter 10 integers. The program should be able to print all even and odd separately and sum all odds and even separately


example
user input = 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10

output
even = 2 4 6 8 10
odd = 1 3 5 7 9

sum even = 30
sum odd = 23

thanks!
23 minutes ago - 4 days left to answer.
Additional Details
can you help me do this?


----------



## paupau0612 (Sep 15, 2011)

*creat a java program that lets the user input a string and print it backwarrds*

example

input 12345
output 54321

input abcdefg
output gfedcba

thanks!


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: creat a java program that lets the user input a string and print it backwarrds*

Hi

This sounds like homework / school work. According to TSF rules we are not allowed to help you with homework as the only way you will learn is if you do it yourself. 
If you need more help you have to show us what you have tried by showing us some JAVA code.

However I can point you in the right direction.
Arrays
and
Arrays (The Java™ Tutorials > Learning the Java Language > Language Basics)


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello!

Also, can you please avoid posting the same issue on two or more forums at once in future (eg Create A java Code that lets the user enter 10 integers. The program should be able to print all even and odd? - Yahoo! Answers) because it often wastes the time of two helpers giving exactly the same advice.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

This does sound very much like a homework assignment. Like AlbertMC2 has stated, we are unable to assist you with school assignments, projects, etc.

To quote from the Rules:



> You may not ask for assistance with homework assignments, projects or book reports for school college or university


We can however give you advice to steer you in the right direction with said assignments. We would of course need to see what you've done so far on your own to get an idea of where you need to be pointed to next :smile:.



niemiro said:


> Hello!
> 
> Also, can you please avoid posting the same issue on two or more forums at once in future (eg Create A java Code that lets the user enter 10 integers. The program should be able to print all even and odd? - Yahoo! Answers) because it often wastes the time of two helpers giving exactly the same advice.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Just wanted to say that I'm all for getting information from more than one source, as that ensures that the answer you get is accurate :grin:. Though you were right niemiro, no sense in asking the same question in multiple places, rather than asking in one and seeing if the answer is sufficient.


----------

